
Invader (Artist) - samizdis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invader_(artist)
======
edent
It's something wonderful to be wondering around a strange city, and suddenly
spy a hidden space invader.

There used to be some great websites which gave walking tours based on where
you could find these installations. Sort of like geocacheing.

